# TDF Orcas/2008 Orcas?



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Check out this article about the Orcas used in the tour...

CyclingNews TDF Orca

I wonder if '07 Orca owners can easily upgrade to the one piece drop out? The current two piece derailleur hanger flexes too much.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Bike looks great. Small tweaks. I think it's a mistake to "hide" the head tube badge with carbon, but I guess the giant ORBEA graphics on the bike tell the story. I haven't noticed any issues with my dropout, but then again I wouldn't know what I'm feeling. -P


----------

